# New food and anointing



## Rachel :) (Feb 6, 2013)

So, I've had my hedgehog Izzy for almost 4 months now and when I bought her I bought the crappy hedgehog food she was on at the store. (the store gets the hedgehogs from local breeders) So she's almost done the crappy food and I'm weaning her off of it with Wellness Catfood. I've given her half of the catfood half hedgehog food. She tried the catfood, ate it, then anointed. I've dealt with her anointing before. But after she anointed she continued to eat the food. Is this a good sign? I've tried to feed her treats like apples, but she licked it an anointed and didn't eat it after I'm just looking for advice  
Thanks!


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

Wow she is a very pretty looking hedgie! 

But anyways, I would say yeah that's probably a good sign. I'm glad you're switching her over just watch her poop. Some people say wellness is very rich and may cause their poop to be runny.but hopefully not. I used it in a mix with other stuff and Fiona was fine. Good luck =)


----------



## Rachel :) (Feb 6, 2013)

fionas_mommy said:


> Wow she is a very pretty looking hedgie!
> 
> But anyways, I would say yeah that's probably a good sign. I'm glad you're switching her over just watch her poop. Some people say wellness is very rich and may cause their poop to be runny.but hopefully not. I used it in a mix with other stuff and Fiona was fine. Good luck =)


Thank you!  she's my little baby. I will make sure to keep an eye on her poop! What mixture of food do you use?


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

what an adorable girl! I bet she's happy to be on better food now  If she's really eating it, yay! It'll help the transition. I hear some hedgehogs outright ignore some foods.

I use a mix of Wellness and Blue Buffalo for my hedgehogs, but will be switching out the Wellness for Fromm soon. Clark has a sensitive tummy and I'm hoping he will do a little better on Fromm. However, Wellness has worked just perfectly for Quinnlee 

Which Wellness do you use?


----------



## Rachel :) (Feb 6, 2013)

Okay. Perfect! Thanks for your input! Other than runny poop, is there anything else I should look for?


----------



## fionas_mommy (Oct 27, 2012)

No problem. I also had Natural Balance (green pea and duck), Innova (weight management, but any work fine. Fiona was chunky lol), and Solid Gold (Katz n flocken). I also used a sightly less-good purina one beyond (chicken and whole oat meal). It's not terrible...but it was her favorite and lured her into eating the rest haha and no, runny poop will probably give you the best indication of it being too rich. But don't freak yet. Sometimes just changing diets can cause a loose or green poop for a day or two. Pro-biotics and even canned pumpkin/squash can help with that. Poop is always a good indication of what's going on haha sounds gross, but after a while, you'll be examining that up close and personal. and after they're been sick, you'll jump for joy at a normal looking one haha :lol:


----------



## Rachel :) (Feb 6, 2013)

Alright. Thank you so much!


----------

